# Faire cohabiter Xcode 2.5 et Xcode 3 ?



## Kounkountchek (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de faire cohabiter deux versions de xcode sans que cela crée des conflits ou autres soucis... :rateau: 
J'ai installé leopard et xcode 3, et j'ai xcode 2.5 sur une partition osx 10.4 (sur disque dur externe)

Merci


----------



## zacromatafalgar (19 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Oui c'est possible et tu peux même les avoir sur le même disque, je cite Apple :



> Xcode 2.5 may be used on Leopard along side the Xcode 3.0 tools




Edit : un dossier intitulé "Xcode2.5" est créé à la racine du disque en plus du dossier "Developer" contenant Xcode 3&#8230;


----------



## Kounkountchek (19 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci, j'ai trouvé la release note de xcode 2.5 où tout est noté:
http://developer.apple.com/releasenotes/DeveloperTools/RN-XcodePrevious/


----------

